# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Problema/Solución con facebook

## mayico

Amigos, "gracias" a una denuncia que alguien ha puesto en nuestra contra en facebook, nos vemos OBLIGADOS a tener que hacer que nuestro perfil de Facebook SARAPIN Y SARAPÓN, se convierta en página de Facebook, porque al parecer no se puede tener un perfil con un nombre que no sea de DNI.

La solución al problema ha sido hacer una página de Facebook, que cambia el formato y es un follón... Pero bueno, podéis seguirnos ahí si os apetece.

AVISO: esto que nos ha pasado, os puede pasar si en vuestro perfil de Facebook aparece "mago Fulanito" o similar... Y te pueden borrar la cuenta con los datos y fotos que hay dentro.

Un abrazoooo y síguenos.

https://www.facebook.com/SarapinSarapon

----------


## Iban

Zckrbrg jdpt.

----------


## b12jose

Compro vocal y resuelvo!!

----------


## mayico

Iban... Opino igual jejeje como si no existen perfiles falsos...

Jose... Ains que te quiero jeje

----------


## Marvel

Perfiles falsos y gente que sin más se pone nicks, etc...

Si que recuerdo que al crear la cuenta te decía que tenía que ser el nombre real, pero no creia que llegarían a esos extremos...
¿Te llegaron a borrar todo o al menos te advirtieron primero?

Y también que simpatico el denunciante...

----------


## mayico

Me advirtieron, y puedo volver a cambiarlo a los 60 días, pero si me vuelven a denunciar... Me borran todo sin avisar. 

Créeme, estoy que ardo, porque mis mamás y papás de fiestas y cumples, ahora tienen que estar dando a me gusta en la página... Y claro, no todos están por facebook tan a menudo.

----------


## MagDani

Que putada Jesus

----------


## Magnano

Quizás esto te pueda servir de ayuda  :Smile1: 

http://www.gizmos.es/programas-y-apl...-perfiles.html

----------

